
Reactive programming vs. Reactive systems (2016) - based2
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/reactive-programming-vs-reactive-systems
======
michaelsbradley
For an "old school" take on the building blocks of Reactive Systems, see:

 _Modeling Reactive Systems with Statecharts: The STATEMATE Approach_

by D. Harel and M. Politi, 1998

[http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/reactive_systems.htm...](http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/reactive_systems.html)

~~~
flor1s
I also really enjoyed the book by my former professor:

Design Methods for Reactive Systems: Yourdon, Statemate and the UML

by Roel Wieringa, Morgan-Kaufmann Publishers, 2003

This is all about specifying reactive systems though, not about how they are
programmed.

~~~
michaelsbradley
In the case of STATEMATE, the designs could be executed directly and there was
also tooling to generate compile-able code (Ada/C). Pretty impressive!

cf.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-Logix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-Logix)

